# BMC Road Bikes Bar Tape



## pearl0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello, 

Can anyone tell me what type and brand of bar tape is on the new BMC bikes, TeamMachine, RaceMachine, etc.? I was at my local dealer looking to purchase said tape or at least find out what is was but they do not seem to know. Also, the BMC website and Google do not seem to be of much help. To give you an idea, the tape is black and sort of tacky (as in grippy/sticky). Currently, I have Fizik tape on my bars but like whatever this stuff is better.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Try the Lizard Skins DSP 2.5mm tape for a similar feel. OEM tape is generally not branded or available for resale.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

probikesupply said:


> Try the Lizard Skins DSP 2.5mm tape for a similar feel. OEM tape is generally not branded or available for resale.


Agreed. The Lizard Skin DSP tape feels very similar. 

The DSP 1.8 is also a close match. Both the 2.5 and 1.8 have that grippy texture that the OE BMC tape has.


----------



## batura (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Paul,

I have the same problem cause I am soon gonna replace my handlebar and thinking of where to find the original bar tapes. I have found a tape at eBay. See item number 310377039016. It not black though and I am not sure if it is the same one that comes on the bikes. Hope this may help.


----------

